

World’s Biggest Rubber Duck Floats In Hong Kong Waters - michaelrbock
http://designtaxi.com/news/357358/World-s-Biggest-Rubber-Duck-Floats-In-Hong-Kong-Waters/

======
Svip
> This is the first time the yellow rubber duck has appeared in China—prior to
> this, it has been in the waters of 10 other countries, such as London,
> Sydney and Osaka.

Yes, those are some great countries. I wonder what their capitals are called.
Pedantic!

